# Banking Jobs for Asians



## MyAmericanDream (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi... im a Malaysian and is considering to live an american dream... i have a bachelor degree in management with a major in finance.. im currently working in a bank as a corporate loan officer with 3 years experience in credit assessment (business) and 2 years experience in market risk management...

i just wanna know if there's is any chance for me to land a job in usa in the banking industry.. i would prefer to do business loan .. 

any feedback are welcome especially from ppl from the banking industry.. i just dont wanna post my CV blindly to those online job websites...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Please define what you consider "business loans" and "corporate loan officer"? Thank you.


----------



## MyAmericanDream (Apr 8, 2009)

its evaluating and originating requests for business loans in order to build up the banks loan portfolios.... as well as market corporate & commercial loan products ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MyAmericanDream said:


> its evaluating and originating requests for business loans in order to build up the banks loan portfolios.... as well as market corporate & commercial loan products ...


You did not answer my question.

But - are you telling me your bank runs credit analysis and sales through the same person? And that person sells both corporate and commerical products? 

With the skill set you posted here no bank will sponsor a visa. Due to the current realestate/banking crisis seasoned bankers are on the market and the next generation is also looking for jobs. You have no experience in the US way of doing business, no book of business, limited experience and, without trying to sound patronizing, probable some language issues.


You need to do some serious research about the in-house structure of US banks - super regional, regional and community. ABA is a good start so is the good ol' FDIC web site. If you have specific questions I will gladly try to answer them.


----------



## MyAmericanDream (Apr 8, 2009)

business loan = loans and banking facilities to companies
corporate loans = large companies witrh more than 200 million sales.. 
commercial = small and medium enterprises

and yes.. my main job is to look for more corporate customers for the bank by offering them banking facilities (such as term loan, tradelines, etc) and evaluates their business plan, credibilty, etc, and put up the paperworks to the management for their approval.. 

i also manage and enhance existing customer relationship by initiate regular customer site visit/follow-ups to establish better rapport, attend to their requests and appeals on credit related matters and provide advise and service to meet their needs..


----------



## MyAmericanDream (Apr 8, 2009)

from online job websites.. i can see that there's a huge demand for bankers there.. guess its not for non-americans then?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MyAmericanDream said:


> from online job websites.. i can see that there's a huge demand for bankers there.. guess its not for non-americans then?


Not from New York to Miami:>) and not since the middle of last year. The industry has changed.


----------

